# How to use the Manual Mode - Canon 60D



## jemimarose

I've started out in photography using a Canon 60D. I'm keen to explore shooting in manual mode so that I can alter the aperture, ISO, shutter speed and so on. 

However, I cannot find out which icon on my camera is used to shoot in manual mode! 

'M' stands for manual exposure, so that's not what I want. I want to be able to manually set the aperture, shutter speed, ISO and even white balance. 

I've read through the manual and still I cannot find how to select this mode. 

If anyone can tell me which icon the manual mode is, I would be very grateful! 

Cheers.


----------



## MTVision

Yep so I'm assuming that the M for manual exposure will let you set the aperture, shutter speed, ISO, and WB


----------



## Vtec44

The top dial control should show you where it is.  In the camera's manual, it should also explain to which mode will do what.


----------



## MTVision

Vtec44 said:


> The top dial control should show you where it is.  In the camera's manual, it should also explain to which mode will do what.



I've never used so Canon so I apologize if I am wrong.  I think the OP doesn't understand that the M for manual exposure IS manual mode. Aperture, Shutter Speed, ISO, etc = exposure.


----------



## scorpion_tyr

The M for Manual Exposure is what you want. You will be able to control the ISO by pressing the small button above ISO on the top of the body on the right. You'll control the shutter speed by the wheel on top of the body, and Aperture by the wheel on the back (you may need to press unlock first). ISO, Shutter Speed, and Aperture are the elements that make up an exposure.


----------



## jemimarose

Thanks! You're right - 'M' is the correct dial. I was thrown off by the shutter speed display - I just had to keep turning the dial to get a faster shutter speed.


----------

